# FE/EIT Study Materials



## saloms (Jan 6, 2011)

I am selling my review manual for anyone who wants a great study guide at a reasonable price. The Lindeburg FE Review Manual helped me to pass on my second try and is an awesome resource. If you are interested follow the link below, I paid almost double for what I am selling it for. Get it on the cheap, good luck to you all.

FE Review Manual - Lindeburg


----------



## saloms (Jan 9, 2011)

HERE IS AN UPDATED LINK TO THE REVIEW MANUAL:

FE REVIEW MANUAL FOR SALE



saloms said:


> I am selling my review manual for anyone who wants a great study guide at a reasonable price. The Lindeburg FE Review Manual helped me to pass on my second try and is an awesome resource. If you are interested follow the link below, I paid almost double for what I am selling it for. Get it on the cheap, good luck to you all.
> FE Review Manual - Lindeburg


----------



## EngineerVA (Jan 9, 2011)

saloms said:


> I am selling my review manual for anyone who wants a great study guide at a reasonable price. The Lindeburg FE Review Manual helped me to pass on my second try and is an awesome resource. If you are interested follow the link below, I paid almost double for what I am selling it for. Get it on the cheap, good luck to you all.
> FE Review Manual - Lindeburg



This was one of the books I used to prepare for the FE exam. I took my book to Kinko's and had them cut the spline off the book, and had them rebind the book into eight separate books using the spiral. This allowed for the book to be more manageable, such as being able to open the book on my desk with both sides remaining flat on the table. Best of all, it was very easy to carry 1/8 th of the book around where ever I went and pull it out to read wherever and whenever. I think cutting up the book was key for me in performing well on the exam after 26 years from graduating from college. I knew every inch of that book well.


----------



## underdog (Jan 9, 2011)

I studied the FE Review Manual.

Used the calculator video by EITEXPERTS.COM

I also used the ENSYS review. It was a bit expensive but very comprehensive.


----------



## underdog (Jan 9, 2011)

Forgot to mention....I've been out of school 23 years so I really needed a comprehensive review.


----------



## greenlife (Jan 12, 2011)

I studied from the FE Review Manual - Lindeburg and passed in first shot. I am selling it plus NCEES calculator. PM me if intereted.


----------



## zero1611961 (Dec 19, 2013)

underdog said:


> I studied the FE Review Manual.
> 
> Used the calculator video by EITEXPERTS.COM
> 
> I also used the ENSYS review. It was a bit expensive but very comprehensive.


Hello, did the Ensys review really helped?


----------



## civilized_naah (Dec 26, 2013)

A 110 question (5.5 hrs) practice exam for the new FE-CIVIL exam is now available at Amazon ISBN: 978-1494766306


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 17, 2014)

Any items that are offered up for sale should be posted in the Yard Sale forum.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=11


----------

